# A good question...



## Sumi (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, So I have yet to go to a furry Con... I've been to alot of anime cons and such... And my mom drives me to these things ( Hey, I turned 16 not too long ago, I can't drive yet ~o~) And... When she was at one of the anime cons, someone was talking/telling her about AnthroCon I believe. And she wants to go to a Furry con now... Should we go, or do you think she'll see something perverted... And say no more? XD


----------



## gdzeek (Jul 31, 2010)

I've only been to Califur so far, cons so far seem to have a good image especially since most furries are tired of bad press, and would like the Hotels to continue hosting the furcons so in public it should be fine. I was warned about going to private "room" parties though,and the art auction had an "Adult" only section all walled off, I can only imagine what was in there. so if those arent problems it should be fine


----------



## Aden (Jul 31, 2010)

Just direct her to the AC site. It's informational and stays away from mentioning anything about the adult side. Skewed? Yes, but who cares?


----------



## Sumi (Jul 31, 2010)

Haha, Alright


----------



## FireFeathers (Jul 31, 2010)

AC's a good convention to visit; definately gets the gist of the message all in that big, giant airplane-hangar of a room, that's for sure.


----------



## Istanbul (Jul 31, 2010)

If she's not put off by anime cons, she'll be just fine with most furry cons. Furry cons are far less destructive/insane/scary than most anime cons.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 31, 2010)

The anime expo in LA this year was more insane that fur cons I been to.

I think it should be ok to go there.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 31, 2010)

The news report about last year's Furry Fiesta talked about a girl who went with her mom. The mom was skeptic about Furries but ended up having a decent time. Let's see if I can dig up a link...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIp9QehSnBU


----------

